
Occipital launches low-cost AR/VR tracking platform for all-in-one headsets - __arvr__
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/31/occipital-launches-low-cost-arvr-tracking-platform-for-all-in-one-headsets/
======
__arvr__
Really impressive video of their tech showing Monocular 6-DoF Positional
Tracking.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVdWED6kfKc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVdWED6kfKc)

